

We are shocked, shocked... - schrototo
http://davidsimon.com/we-are-shocked-shocked/

======
hedonist
_When the government grabs every single fucking telephone call made from the
United States over a period of months and years, it is not a prelude to
monitoring anything in particular. Why not? Because that is tens of billions
of phone calls and for the love of god, how many agents do you think the FBI
has? How many computer-runs do you think the NSA can do? When the government
asks for something, it is notable to wonder what they are seeking and for what
purpose. When they ask for everything, it is not for specific snooping or
violations of civil rights, but rather a data base that is being maintained as
an investigative tool._

In other words, he's completely oblivious to the game-changing effects of
highly scalable data mining and machine learning.

~~~
heygiraffe
I've quoted your comment on Reddit:

[http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/1fz6ba/creator_of_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/politics/comments/1fz6ba/creator_of_the_wire_calls_bullshit_at_the/cafdea6)

I can remove this if it is a problem.

